# Is it an Employers' Market for Mechanical Engineering Jobs in Brisbane?



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I was interviewed via Skype for an engineering position based in Brisbane. According to the interviewer, he received 150 applications within one week of posting on seek.com even though the company is just a small start up of only 3 years old employing less than 10 people. 

During the interview, the interviewer asked me for my expected renumeration and I gave him a number that is somewhat on the low end of the scale based on the research I have conducted online for mechanical engineering salaries for someone with my years of experience (11years) in hardcore mechanical engineering (design, FEA, manufacturing knowledge, project management, team lead etc).

Initially the interviewer assured me that my expectation is fair for someone of my background and experience but he also described the job market in Brisbane as being very competitive for job seekers and he advised me to lower my renumeration expectations in light of the bleak job market in the current economic climate. 

Is this really the case for mechanical engineer professional in the Brisbane area? Or engineering profession as a whole in Queensland? 

I do not want to be in a situatoin whereby I accept an offer that is below the reasonable market range but only to find out after starting work and then have to entertain second thoughts or regrets thereby affecting the affecting my job performance.

Thanks for all advice.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi civicblade,

May i know the reason for u to look for employment in queensland?
Can u throw some light on how u managed to get an interview b4 actually being present in oz...were u at an edge bcoz u are currently at singapore...
Kindly participate in the thread 'mechanical engineers..pl come together'...ur inputs would be highly regarded.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

In terms of job location, I have no preference as long as I can find a job that allows me to practise mechanical engineering and mechanical design.

After comparing the cost of housing amongst Australia's major cities, Brisbane turns out to have the most affordable housing. This made me seriously consider Brisbane as a destination in my migration plan. 

Both me and my wife have been city dwellers all our life. We have concluded that we wouldn't be able to adapt to life in regional areas so we have narrowed our option to within greater city areas. 

I do not know how much of a factor being a Singaporean (or based in Singapore) played in securing job interviews. I have friends in Melbourne who were from Singapore (Singaporeans) and the feedback from them is that Singaporeans are generally held in good regards in Australia due to the common perception amongst Australian professionals that Singaporeans have good work ethic, uses English well in the workplace and are culturally "westernized" to a large extent that this make integration of Singaporeans into Australian workplace easier. How much of the above is really true, I do not know. 



saradha said:


> Hi civicblade,
> 
> May i know the reason for u to look for employment in queensland?
> Can u throw some light on how u managed to get an interview b4 actually being present in oz...were u at an edge bcoz u are currently at singapore...
> Kindly participate in the thread 'mechanical engineers..pl come together'...ur inputs would be highly regarded.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay...thanks for taking time for explaining...
Good luck with ur visa grant n job search...
Could u plz gimme a overview of the skype interview u had...
In terms of....
1. Hw did they agree for interviewing a candidate who is currently overseas..
2.what do they expect in a potential candidate..
3. Were u a perfect fit for the role according to u...or were there lil mismatches in skills expected?

Regds,
Sara


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

*Please Help!!!!!*

Hi Friends,
I have migrated to Australia 4 months ago. I am a Mechanical Engineer and currently looking for jobs in Design and Quality Assurance. I have an overall 4 years of experience.I have moved to Melbourne and getting rejected with all the companies with any proper reason. These guys are sending the same standardised format of rejecting. I call them to follow up and this is their response " You don't have local experience". Is there any other way getting local experience like working as a volunteer or an internship . I am also applying for Graduate jobs. Currently the scenario for Mechanical and Manufacturing Industries are totally flat. Moreover, I am ready to relocate because I am a Bachelor. I am flexible with the salary and available anytime. Can you please give me some contact reference anywhere in Australia and it would be very helpful for me. I am interested to increase my network. Please suggest if any conference, meeting or any skills expo occurs. I am also interested to work in Production, Maintenance and Service, Supply Chain Management, Sales, Logistics.
Regards
Sid


----------

